# Spintech Exhaust



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys im about to buy a 2.5 in cat back system for my 6.0 i was just wondering if anyone knows what comes in the kit like does it have everything it needs to bolt right up and how long did it please give me some answers thanks


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

All that you should have to do is bolt it right up I would think.I'd ask the place where you are buying it from to be certain.

I have a custom Spintech catback so I'm not certain.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

all you had to do is bolt yours up to ur gto


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GTOMOE9 said:


> all you had to do is bolt yours up to ur gto


I bought just the mufflers and an H-pipe.Then I had a shop install new piping so it's custom because they had to fab it up.

I'm pretty sure if you buy the complete catback all you have to do is bolt it right up using the stock hangers on your car just as they are now.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

ROBSGTO said:


> All that you should have to do is bolt it right up I would think.I'd ask the place where you are buying it from to be certain.


I also would ask where you are buying it from. I do not have the spintech, but my cat back (Bassani) did not come with the gasket connecting the mids to the X-Pipe.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i bought a spintech from spintech website


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GTOMOE9 said:


> i bought a spintech from spintech website


You should be good to go then,just bolt it right up.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

nron said:


> I also would ask where you are buying it from. I do not have the spintech, but my cat back (Bassani) did not come with the gasket connecting the mids to the X-Pipe.


+1

You need 2 Walker exhaust gaskets, P/N 31532 or equivalent.


----------

